# 4.2 Compatible Widgets



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Since incompatibility with the new APIs seems to still be so prevalent in the Play Store...
I figured I'd ask what is everyone using on their lockscreen?
I haven't found anything useful yet, but I'll keep the OP updated with apps that have the option available.

Note:
Please take note; not everyone is using the hack that allows all widgets in the lockscreen.

Compatible apps:
Android Pro Widgets
Falcon Widget (For Twitter)
Gmail
NFC Task Launcher







Others?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Minimalistic Text works beautifully as well.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

HD Widgets work


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Any major changes that would be the cause or is it a new broadcast that apps have yet to update and catch? Just wondering if anyone knew the cause. *mildly off topic*


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Whoops. Didn't realize anyone had replied.



JBirdVegas said:


> Any major changes that would be the cause or is it a new broadcast that apps have yet to update and catch? Just wondering if anyone knew the cause. *mildly off topic*


Look at the commit that allowed All widgets into AOKP...
At work and can't link; but it had something to do with a widget "type."
I know there was a new API for this.
I'm sure it's just a line saying "yes, this widget is OK for use in the lockscreen.


----------

